# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ στην Τήνο

## Leo

Πληροφορίες λένε ότι το Σούπερφερυ ΙΙ είχε ένα ατύχημα κατα την άφιξη του στην Τήνο από την Μύκονο σήμερα το μεσημέρι. Θα ενημερωθείτε όταν έχουμε περισσότερα διασταυρωμένα νέα αργότερα.

----------


## jim2

Βρηκε η πρύμνη του στην προβλήτα με τον κόκκινο φαρο και εκανε ενα εντυπωσιακό γκελ.Δεν πιστεύω να έχει σοβαρη ζημιά.Παρά την πρόσκρουση ο καπετάνιος το σταμάτησε πριν πέσει με την πλώρη στις προβλήτες επιβίβασης.

----------


## ιθακη

ειδατε για να το φωτογραφηζετε συνεχεια και να το θαυμαζετε...*το ματιασατε το κουκλι*

----------


## nissos_mykonos

τώρα βρίσκεται ακόμα στο λιμάνι της τήνου...15 μέτρα ρήγμα το μηχανοστάσιο γεμάτο νερά και έχει πάρει μεγάλη κλίση!!!

----------


## hayabusa

κριμα ο βάπορας. καμια φωτογραφία αν υπάρχει καλό θα ήταν να τη βλέπαμε.

----------


## Leo

Θα παρακαλέσω να είμαστε προσεκτικοί στο τι γράφουμε εδώ. Είναι καλό αν έχουμε την πηγή της πληροφορίας να την αναφέρουμε. Και όταν λέω πηγή εννοώ το Υπουργείο, Λιιμεναρχείο ή την Εταιρεία. Εγγραφές κατ εκτίμηση και μου είπε ένας φίλος που άκουσε θα αποσύρονται. Φωτιγραφίες σε αυτή την φάση δεν θα επιτρέπονται.

----------


## NikosRodos

Απο τη Zougla.gr

Στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Τήνου προσέκρουσε σήμερα το επιβατηγό  πλοίο «Σούπερ φέρι 2», στο οποίο επέβαιναν 124 επιβάτες. Δεν αναφέρθηκαν  τραυματισμοί, ενώ υπάρχει ελεγχόμενη εισροή υδάτων στο πλοίο.

Το πλοίο εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο από Ραφήνα, για ¶νδρο, Τήνο, Μύκονο και  αντίστροφα, και κατά την επιστροφή του προσέκρουσε στο λιμάνι της  Τήνου. 

Όπως ανακοινώθηκε από τις λιμενικές αρχές, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του πλοίου.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Eγω απο οτι διαβασα στο www.skai.gr το μηκος του ρηγματος φτανει τα περιπου 9 μετρα και δυτες προσπαθουν να κλεισουν το ρηγμα.

----------


## giannisk88

> Eγω απο οτι διαβασα στο www.skai.gr το μηκος του ρηγματος φτανει τα περιπου 9 μετρα και δυτες προσπαθουν να κλεισουν το ρηγμα.


LEO--> *Είναι καλό αν έχουμε την πηγή της πληροφορίας να την αναφέρουμε. Και όταν λέω πηγή εννοώ το Υπουργείο, Λιιμεναρχείο ή την Εταιρεία.
*
Ο ΣΚΑΙ θα το βγάλει 9 μέτρα ο Χαρδαβέλας 19 οι φήμες 29..
Γι'αυτο το είπε ο ΛΕΟ να αναφέρουμε απο τις 3 συγκεκριμένες πηγές.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σωστο αυτο που λες φιλε μου την τριχα την κανουν τριχια !!!

----------


## Natsios

Φίλε Proussos, 
Για το καλό της τάξης και μονο θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι υπήρξαν  μπράβο και συγχαρητηρια, στο ανάλογο θέμα, για το πλήρωμα του Highspeed 1 και τις προσπάθειες του στα δυo ατυχή γεγονότα του καλοκαιριού.  Κάνω το σχόλιο μόνο και μονο για αυτό το πλήρωμα του Highspeed 1 και ας ειμαστε εκτώς θέματος  και για κανένα άλλο λογο.
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι  όταν το θέμα αυτό ανοίξει και γίνουν κάποια πράγματα πιο αντιλυπτά με τη σειρά τους, θα υπάρξουν ανάλογα σχόλια

----------


## karystos

Καμμιά αντίρρηση. Αλλά που αλλού; Και ποιό είναι το πιο ... αντικειμενικό επίπεδο; Γιατί όχι εδώ, αφού εδώ ξεκίνησε αυτή η συζήτηση;

----------


## giannisk88

Ξεκίνησε η ρυμούλκησή του πλοίου!!
superferry 2.PNG
para5.jpg

----------


## Leo

Από την κάμερα του νησιού η  παρακάτω εικόνα

para5sfii.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα μεγαλο <ουφ>.Το πλοιο παει προς την σωστη κατευθυνση!

----------


## Leo

> Ενα μεγαλο <ουφ>.Το πλοιο παει προς την σωστη κατευθυνση!


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου BEN .... ουφ, έφυγε και χρησιμοποιεί και δικές τους μηχανές? Εδώ η εικόνα μου λέει αυτό.... ξεγελάει?

para5sfii2.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

ΜΜ εκεί νομίζω οτι πάει απο το ρυμουλκό γιατί βλέπω στο αις και έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς ταχύτητα και δε βλέπω και καπνό στο φουγάρο...Μακάρι να πηγαίνει με δικές του μηχανές πάντως και να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## apollo_express

> Από την κάμερα του νησιού η  παρακάτω εικόνα
> 
> para5sfii.jpg





> ΜΜ εκεί νομίζω οτι πάει απο το ρυμουλκό γιατί βλέπω στο αις και έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς ταχύτητα και δε βλέπω και καπνό στο φουγάρο...Μακάρι να πηγαίνει με δικές του μηχανές πάντως και να κάνω λάθος.


Στην εικόνα φαίνεται καθαρά ο κάβος από την πλώρη του Superferry να πηγαίνει πάνω στο ρυμουλκό, οπότε μάλλον το ρυμουλκεί.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το ρυμουλκει.

----------


## Andros_Lines

Και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω.το τραβάει το ρυμουλκό. :Sad:  Έχετε μάθει πόσο θα μείνει στην Σύρο?

----------


## Leo

Δεν αμφισβίτησα τον κάβο, το βλέπω, αλλά αν χρησιμοποίησε και την/τις μηχανές του.
Είναι σίγουρο ότι από το διασωστικό συμβόλαιο, εν πλω, λογικά, να μην χρησιμοποιεί μηχανή, έστω και αν αυτή είναι ΟΚ. Παρόλα αυτά σε μανούβρα, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Αυτό το διαχειρίζεται ο Salvage Master κάτω από τις εντολές του οποίου γίνεται η όλη επιχείρηση της ρυμούλκησης.

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

μερικες εικονες απο την ρυμουλκιση του πλοιου δεν εβαλε καθολου τις δικες του μηχανες



P9290179.JPG

P9290184.JPG

P9290188.JPG

P9290214.JPG

P9290219.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε για την αμεση ανταποκριση τον φιλο  ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ.

----------


## mastrokostas

¶ντε να επισκευαστεί σύντομα, να αρχίσει τα ταξίδια διότι δεν του ταιριάζουν να το πανε ρυμούλκα !
Να ευχαριστήσουμε και τον καλό μας φίλο ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ για τις φωτο !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων σε καμια ώρα υπολογίζω να είναι στη Σύρο. Ευτυχώς η μπουνάτσα διευκολύνει την όλη επιχείρηση.

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτές τις φώτο πρέπει να τις χρησιμοποιήσει και το σωματίο της ΠΕΠΕΝ μηπώς και γίνουν και τίποτε μυνήσεις και εξεταστικές... Ο μισοφτιαγμένος άχρηστος λιμενοβραχείωνας που περίτρανα απέδειξε ότι το λιμάνι της Τήνου ειναι πλέον μόνο για καϊκια και βαρκούλες. Αίσχος κύριοι, ντροπή! Στην Ευρώπη & την Τουρκία φτιάχνουν υπερσυγχρονα λιμάνια τεραστίων διαστάσεων και εμεις φουντάρουμε στο κουτουρού μπλόκια. Πολύ θα ήθελα αύριο οι Πλοιάρχοι να αρνιώντουσαν να ξαναδέσουν σε αυτό το λιμάνι αλλα αυτά ειναι πολύ μπροστά απο την εποχή και την ιδεοσυγκρασία μας... Θα τα ρίξουμε όλα στον καπτα-Αντώνη και μια χαρα θα πάμε στα μπουζούκια το βράδυ να τα σπάσουμε...
Ειμαστε πλέον για κλάματα και καιρός ειναι να την κάνουμε απο εδώ...

----------


## Leo

Είναι και αυτό ένα θέμα ουσίας, που παρόλο που έχουμε σχολιάσει και καυτηριάσει στο ανάλογο θέμα, θα συζητήθεί μαζί με όλα τα άλλα τις επόμενες ημέρες. Θα παρακαλέσω να ξεκινήσουμε μια κουβέντα ουσιάς, με επίπεδο και κόσμιους χαρακτηρισμούς, ώστε να μπορούν να συμμετέχουν όλοι και να αποφύγουμε αντιπαλότητες, ακρότητες και κουτσομπολιά που δεν θα οδηγήσουν πουθενά.  Θα ήθελα να πω ακόμη ότι το φόρουμ δεν μπορεί να γίνει chat. Έχουμε όλοι λόγο αλλά και υπομονή να περιμένουμε τον αντίλογο και να αφήνουμε κι αλλους να εκφέρουν άποψη. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την κατανόηση σας.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ο φιλος Apostolos εδωσε σωστο στιγμα!

----------


## thanos75

> Αυτές τις φώτο πρέπει να τις χρησιμοποιήσει και το σωματίο της ΠΕΠΕΝ μηπώς και γίνουν και τίποτε μυνήσεις και εξεταστικές... Ο μισοφτιαγμένος άχρηστος λιμενοβραχείωνας που περίτρανα απέδειξε ότι το λιμάνι της Τήνου ειναι πλέον μόνο για καϊκια και βαρκούλες. Αίσχος κύριοι, ντροπή! Στην Ευρώπη & την Τουρκία φτιάχνουν υπερσυγχρονα λιμάνια τεραστίων διαστάσεων και εμεις φουντάρουμε στο κουτουρού μπλόκια. Πολύ θα ήθελα αύριο οι Πλοιάρχοι να αρνιώντουσαν να ξαναδέσουν σε αυτό το λιμάνι αλλα αυτά ειναι πολύ μπροστά απο την εποχή και την ιδεοσυγκρασία μας... Θα τα ρίξουμε όλα στον καπτα-Αντώνη και μια χαρα θα πάμε στα μπουζούκια το βράδυ να τα σπάσουμε...
> Ειμαστε πλέον για κλάματα και καιρός ειναι να την κάνουμε απο εδώ...


 Σωστότατος...Ειλικρινά μακάρι ένα άσχημο συμβάν-όπως ήταν η πρόσκρουση του Superferry- να δώσει την θετική αφορμή για βελτιωτικές κινήσεις, από πλευράς των ιθυνόντων, στο λιμάνι της Τήνου!

----------


## High1

> Πολύ θα ήθελα αύριο οι Πλοιάρχοι να αρνιώντουσαν να ξαναδέσουν σε αυτό το λιμάνι αλλα αυτά ειναι πολύ μπροστά απο την εποχή και την ιδεοσυγκρασία μας... Θα τα ρίξουμε όλα στον καπτα-Αντώνη και μια χαρα θα πάμε στα μπουζούκια το βράδυ να τα σπάσουμε...


Με 2 κουβέντες φίλτατε Απόστολε, κάλυψες τους ακτοπλόους των σημερινών συνθηκών, που παρακολουθούν το site μας! ¶ψογος!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν τα λέει καλά το AIS (πάντα κρατώ μια επιφύλαξη) το βαπόρι μπάινει στη δεξαμενή στο Νεώριο τώρα. 
¶ντε να πάρει και μια ανάσα το πλήρωμα.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Εφτασε στο λιμάνι μας. Το καλωσορίζουμε, έστω και λαβωμένο. Θα το φτιάξουμε καλύτερο από πριν  :Very Happy: 

Εικόνα0561.jpg

Εικόνα0562.jpg

Εικόνα0563.jpg

Εικόνα0564.jpg

Περισσότερες (και καλύτερες) φωτογραφίες από τον Nikos V, προσεχώς. Οι δικές μου είναι από κινητό.

----------


## SEIMANIS SPYROS

ετσι πρεπει.....περαστικα στο πλοιο!!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
Μερικες φωτο απο την αφιξη του πλοιου στην Συρο!!
Οπως ειπε και οαιγαιοπλοος θα γινει καλυτερο απο πριν.
Το traffic του nautilia δουλεψε ρολοι.....
P9290004.JPG

P9290009.JPG

P9290045.JPG
Τα σχολια δικα σας σε λιγο θα εχουμε και συνεχεια....

----------


## diagoras

Καλησπερα φιλοι αιγαιοπλοος και Nikos_v.Eυχαριστουμε για τις φωτο απ την αφιξη του βαπορα.Με το καλο να ξαναρχισει να σκιζει το Αιγαιο.Αν και ειναι λιγακι off-topic αυτο που θα πω και οποιοδηποτε σχολιο δεκτο,οταν λετε καλυτερο και απο πριν τι εννοειτε??θα μπουν και τα παραθυρα που λειπουν???

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_25-9-2010 το ρολοι εδειχνε 14.18 κακια ωρα! ατυχη στιγμη! στο εξω κοκκινο του λιμανιου της Τηνου..._ 
_O Βαπορας μετα το ατυχημα του αγεροχος εκανε το ρεμετζο του εριξε καταπελτη και αποβιβασε με ασφαλεια τους επιβατες και τα οχηματα που φιλοξενουσε στο γκαραζ του._
DSCN6705.jpg

DSCN6714.jpg

DSCN6715.jpg
_Αμεσως μετα οι ανθρωποι του, αυτη η υπεροχη ομαδα που εδινε δινει και θα δινει ψυχη στον Βαπορα τα εδωσε ολα,μοχθησε,ιδρωσε,κουραστηκε ομως στο τελος τα καταφερε! Μπραβο σε ολους!!!_ 
DSCN6719.jpg

DSCN6814.jpg

----------


## Harry14

> Και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω.το τραβάει το ρυμουλκό. Έχετε μάθει πόσο θα μείνει στην Σύρο?


40 μερες περιπου θα εμενε κανονικα. Τωρα λογικα θα μεινει παραπανω για την επισκευη της ζημιας.

----------


## hayabusa

και τι δεν θα 'δινα να ήμουν στην γέφυρα της Πηνελόπης εκείνη την ώρα ...

----------


## Leo

Ευχαρσιτούμε για τα ρεπορτάζ Τήνου (Σορπιός, TSS APOLLON σίγουρα Λέανδρος και τον notias κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου)
Σύρου  αιγαιοπλόο, Nikos_V,  kost  και manouvras_33

Τον TSS APOLLON περισσότερο για την συνεχή και σοβαρή ενημέρωση από την κακιά στιγμή μέχρι και σήμερα. Με αφορμή την τελευταία φωτογραφία του 
διακρίνουμε τον Ρίπο Μακάρωφ που δεν είναι τίποτα άλλό από ένα πανό από μουσαμά που τοποθετείται πάνω στο ρήγμα και το επικαλύπτει. Ο σκοπός του είναι να μειώσει την εισρροή υδάτων. Θα το βρείτε στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο στην σελίδα 13 που αναφέρεται ο κανονισμό περί γυμνασίων διαρροής *Π.Δ. 363 της 13/30.9.84. Κανονισμός συναγερμού και γυμνασίων στα ...* Δεν καλύψανε λοιπόν το ρήγμα για να μην φαίνεται, αλλά έχει ουσιαστική και ζωτική σημασία αυτή η ενέργεια.

.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ηρθε και η βοηθεια απο την Συρο και ολα πηγαν κατ"ευχην!_
_DSCN6753.jpg_

_DSCN6817.jpg_
_Ευχομαι να ειναι το Τελευταιο συμβαν ομως επειδη με τις ευχες δεν αλλαζει κατι θα πρεπει επιτελους καποιοι αρμοδιοι να δουν υπευθυνα και σοβαρα τα προβληματα που υπαρχουν με τα λιμανια και να κανουν την ζωη των Καπεταναιων και των ναυτικων μας λιγο πιο ευκολη!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!!!_

----------


## Nikos_V

Η συνεχεια λοιπον,απο αυριο θα ξεκινησουν οι εργασιες.........
P9290110.JPG

P9290152.JPG

P9290168.JPG
Αφιερωμενες σε αιγαιοπλοο,κυριο kost,Leo και TSS APOLLON!!
Και οπως ανεφερε και ο TSS APOLLON η συμπαρασταση μας στον πλοιαρχο και στο πληρωμα του!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Και περιμενουμε τον Βαπορα και παλι το συντομοτερο κοντα μας! Ομορφαινει τα Ταξιδια μας βρε αδελφε!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O Αpostolos ειναι 100% σωστος για αυτα που λεει.Καποια στιγμη ενας πολυ μεγαλος πλοιαρχος της ακτοπλοιας, ειχε εκφραστει με τα χειροτερα λογια για αυτους που σχεδιασαν το  νεο λιμανι της τηνου, και με αρκετη ενταση παρολο το ψυχραιμο του χαρακτηρα του.

----------


## ppgk2005

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ "ρεπόρτερ" του ναυτιλία!! έκανα 2 μέρες να μπω να μάθω νεότερα και είδα πλήρες φωτορεπορταζ από το αγαπημένο μου SFII, αναχώρηση από Τήνο και άφιξη στη Σύρο!!!! Με το καλό να ξαναγυρίση στη γραμμή του όμορφο και δυνατό όπως παλιά!

Ως "ερασιτέχνης" των ναυτικών θεμάτων αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να είχε κάποια ειδική σήμανση όσο ήταν υπό ρυμούλκηση - από τις φωτογραφίες δεν εντόπισα κάτι, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια πρόβλεψη στο ΔΚΑΣ?

----------


## Leo

Φυσικά και υπάρχει, αλλά Ελληνικά σκεπτόμενοι προφανώς το αμέλησαν (υποθέτω). Από την άλλη ή όλη διαδρομή είναι 12 ναυτικά μίλια δηλαδή περίπου 2.5 ώρες και αυτό έγινε με το φως της μέρας.και με συνοδεία δυο ακόμη ρυμουλκών σε πριοχή χαμηλής κίνησης.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ενδεχομένως το ρυμούλκιο να ήταν μικρότερο από 200 μέτρα οπότε δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένοι να σηκώσουν τον ρόμβο την ημέρα, συνηθίζεται( μια που δεν είναι έυκολο να κάει ελιγμούς το σύστημα ρυμουλκό - ρυμουλκούμενο) αν το ρυμούλκιο είναι μικρότερο από 200 μέτρα να σηκώνουν το σήμα "περιορισμένης ικανότητας χειρισμών" (σφαίρα πάνω κάτω και στη μέση ρόμβος) αλλά όπως εξήγησε ο Leo παραπάνω δεν χρειάστηκε στην περίπτωση αυτή (ή το αμέλησαν).

 Μια που ρώτησε ο φίλος ας δούμε τι προβλέπει ο ΔΚΑΣ για τη ρυμούλκηση:

  ΚΑΝΩΝ 24.                    Ρυμούλκησις και Ωθησις 
α) Μηχανοκίνητον πλοίον οσάκις ρυμουλκεί θα επιδεικνύη: 
   (i) Αντί του καθοριζομένου εις τον Κανόνα 23 (α) (i) ή (α) (ii)* φανού, δύο εφιστίους φανούς προς πρώραν επί κατακορύφου γραμμής. Όταν το μήκος του ρυμουλκίου, μετρούμενον από της πρύμνης του ρυμουλκούντος πλοίου μέχρι του πρυμναίου άκρου του ρυμουλκουμένου, υπερβαίνη τα 200 μέτρα, τρεις τοιούτους φανούς επί κατακορύφου γραμμής, 
 (ii) Πλευρικούς φανούς, 
   (iii) Φανός της κορώνης, 
   (iv) Φανόν ρυμουλκήσεως επί κατακορύφου γραμμής υπεράνω του φανού της κορώνης, 
   (v) 'Οταν το μήκος του ρυμουλκίου υπερβαίνη τα 200 μέτρα, ρομβοειδές σχήμα εις το καταφανέστερον μέρος. 

*23 (α) (i): διατάξεις εφίστιο πλώρα και 23 (α) (ii): οι διατάξεις για τον δέυτερο εφίστιο πρύμα και ψηλότερα από τον πρώτο σε πλοία πάνω από 50 m.
Untitled-1 copy.jpg
Untitled-1 copy1.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα αν ήταν το ρυμούλκιο μικρότερο από 200 m θα ήταν για οριακά μικρότερο μια και το Superferry II έχει μήκος 122 μέτρα περίπου (121,7 για την ακρίβεια) άρα ο κάβος θα έπρεπε να είναι μικρότερος από 78 μέτρα για ν αμην χρειάζεται να σηκώσουν το ρόμβο. Δεν μπορώ να καταλλάβω από τις φωτογραφίες, αν ήταν μικρότερος.

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

και μια μακρινη απο Τηνο λιγο πριν το λιμανι της Συρου

P9290243.JPG

----------


## Harry14

> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα αν ήταν το ρυμούλκιο μικρότερο από 200 m θα ήταν για οριακά μικρότερο μια και το Superferry II έχει μήκος 122 μέτρα περίπου (121,7 για την ακρίβεια) *άρα ο κάβος θα έπρεπε να είναι μικρότερος από 78 μέτρα* για ν αμην χρειάζεται να σηκώσουν το ρόμβο. Δεν μπορώ να καταλλάβω από τις φωτογραφίες, αν ήταν μικρότερος.


Ο καβος ηταν πολυ μικροτερος απο 78 μετρα. Γενικα χρησιμοποιειται οσο το δυνατον μικροτερος καβος ωστε να ειναι μικροτερη η ταση του (η δυναμη δηλαδη που του ασκειται απο τις 2 μεριες) ωστε να εχει οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερες πιθανοτητες να σπασει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Γεινικά  δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες. Η η δύναμη που ασκείται από τις δυο μεριές είναι η ίδια από τη μία η δύναμη πρόωσης του ρυμουλκού και από την άλλη η αντιστάσεις του ρυμουλκούμενου, μάλλον εννοείς τη φόρτιση από το ίδιο βάρος του κάβου που μεγαλώνει με το μήκος.
Ένα μακρύ ρυμούλκιο που δεν είναι τεντομένο αποσβένει ενέργεια για να τεντωθέι οπότε λειτουργεί σαν αμορτισέρ σε περίπτωση κυμάτων κ.λπ. Αντίθετα ένα κοντό κάβο έιναι πιο εύκοιλο να γίνουν χειρισμοί και δεν έχει το ρυμουλκούμενο αποκλίσεις δεξιά - αριστερά αλλά δεν προσφέρει απόσβεση. γαι περισσότερες πληροφορίες δες εδώ.
Για να ξανάρθουμε στο θέμα λόγω της μπουνάτσας που επικρατούσε και του μικρού ταξιδιού είχαν κοντό ρυμούλκιο μια και έπρεπε να κάνουν ελιγμούς τόσο για να βγούν από την Τήνο όσο και να αφήσει το ρυμούλκιο στη Σύρο.

----------


## proussos

> Ο καβος ηταν πολυ μικροτερος απο 78 μετρα. Γενικα χρησιμοποιειται οσο το δυνατον μικροτερος καβος ωστε να ειναι μικροτερη η ταση του (η δυναμη δηλαδη που του ασκειται απο τις 2 μεριες) ωστε να εχει οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερες πιθανοτητες να σπασει.


*Σύμφωνα με ασφαλείς πληροφορίες ο κάβος ήταν 77 μέτρα αλλά με το φερμάρισμα γίνονταν 79.*
*Συνεπώς οι υπεύθυνοι δεν ήταν σίγουροι αν έπρεπε να επιδείξουν τα σήματα ημέρας ή όχι.*
*Με τί άλλο να ασχοληθούμε πιά ! :roll:*

----------


## Leo

Αποδεξαμενίστηκε σήμερα, για να συνεχίσει τις εργασίες, ενώ καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων θα δεξαμενιστεί πάλι σε περίπου 20 μέρες.

----------


## opelmanos

Eδώ το περασμένο Σάββατο στο λιμάνι της Τήνου από την εκδρομή μου με το Μυτιλήνη ....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109013

----------


## basilis.m

κανενα νεο για το πλοιο εχουμε? επισκευαστηκε? τελικα ποσο σοβαρη ειναι η ζημια του?

----------


## capten4

το πλοιο αρχισε να επισκευαζεται.αρχες δεκεμβριου-κατα πασα πιθανοτητα στις 5-ξεκινα δρομολογια !!εφταψυχο !!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστη ειδηση απο τον φιλο capten4!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Τόσο σοβαρή είναι όμως η ζημιά και θα αργήσει τόσο πολυ??Μου κάνει εντύπωση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Γιατί σου κάνει εντύπωση; Εδώ αμάξι τακάρεις και μενει μια δβομάδα στο συνεργείο. Εννιά μέτρα ρήγμα δεν θα θέλει κάτι παραπάνω;

Πέρα από πλάκα από ότι διαβάσαμε το βαπόρι ήταν προγραμματισμένο να κάνει επισκευή. Επίσης πρέπει να γίνουν οι προγραμματισμένες επιθεωρήσεις ετήσιες αλλά και άλλες πχ σύμφωνα με το νηογνώμονα (Bureau Veritas) πρέπει μέχρι 24 Δεκέμβρη να γίνει η πλήρης επιθώρηση του δεξιού άξονα (Starboard Tailshaft Complete Survey).
Οπότε δεν είναι μόνο λόγω της ζημιάς τόσο μεγάλο το διάστημα.

----------


## opelmanos

> Γιατί σου κάνει εντύπωση; Εδώ αμάξι τακάρεις και μενει μια δβομάδα στο συνεργείο. Εννιά μέτρα ρήγμα δεν θα θέλει κάτι παραπάνω;
> 
> Πέρα από πλάκα από ότι διαβάσαμε το βαπόρι ήταν προγραμματισμένο να κάνει επισκευή. Επίσης πρέπει να γίνουν οι προγραμματισμένες επιθεωρήσεις ετήσιες αλλά και άλλες πχ σύμφωνα με το νηογνώμονα (Bureau Veritas) πρέπει μέχρι 24 Δεκέμβρη να γίνει η πλήρης επιθώρηση του δεξιού άξονα (Starboard Tailshaft Complete Survey).
> Οπότε δεν είναι μόνο λόγω της ζημιάς τόσο μεγάλο το διάστημα.


 A συγνώμη δεν το 'ηξερα ότι θα κάνει και ετήσια ,μάλλον δεν το είχα διαβάσει .Χίλια συγνώμη

----------


## sg3

> το πλοιο αρχισε να επισκευαζεται.αρχες δεκεμβριου-κατα πασα πιθανοτητα στις 5-ξεκινα δρομολογια !!εφταψυχο !!


 σε ποια γραμμη θα το δουμε? απο πειραια ή απο ραφηνα?

----------


## capten4

αρχικα απο πειραια, μετα στην ραφηνα -του....

----------

